# slim on manzanita wood



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

slim on manzanita wood how long can this stuff stay on a log nasty looking stuff ????


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

It takes a while, the slime or moldy stuff needs to exhaust all the nutrients in the wood and then there will be none anymore, seems like it always happens to manzanita, mine took over a month.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah it's just sap. These pieces were cut not to long ago. depends on the size of the pieces . My lg piece took 3 months . It won't harm the fish if you get a few plecos they love to eat the slime..


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

The slimey thing lasted about 2-3 weeks on the pieces of manzanita i bought.


----------



## babypiggy (May 2, 2010)

where did u guys get your manzanita wood?


----------

